# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Рецепты кухни Кришны >  Коричневый сахар

## Мадхавендра Пури дас

Харе Кришна дорогие вайшнавы! Примите мои поклоны. Может кто нибудь помочь разобраться с вопросом. У нас недавно был разговор, в нашем храме старший пуджари прочитал инфо (где то) о том что, почти все коричневые сахары, которые есть в продаже, крашенные, т.е. это видимо обычный сахар, только подкрашенный. И он говорит, что какой смысл покупать тогда такой дорогой сахар для божеств, когда скорее всего это обычный белый!! До этого времени мы для божеств всегда покупали коричневый (наша Российская фасовка, не могу точно сказать какая марка) а сейчас перешли на белый. С одной стороны действительно не хочется переплачивать за белый сахар(крашенный) и всё таки хочется Кришне лучшие продукты предлагать. Я пересмотрел наверное все сорта кор. сахара(упаковки на витрине)  на всех упаковках пишут, остерегайтесь подделок,(не помню дословно) не покупайте подкрашенный кор. сахар!! :smilies: 
  Что можете сказать по этому поводу?

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

А из чего делают коричневый сахар?
Вроде бы из сахарного тростника.
Одно время тоже загорелся, купил, потом прочитал на упаковке  произведено в Германии.
Подумал, прикинул  а откуда в Германии сахарный тростник.
Так,  что то внутри подсказало, скорее всего это обычный сахар.
Даже его не красить, а немного подогреть в специальных условиях и он уже примет такой цвет.
Потом только раздробить до нужного размера.

Скорее всего настоящий коричневый сахар можно раздобыть в Индии или таких же теплых странах.
"Гур" там точно продают большими кусками.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

В основном это настоящий тростниковый нерафинированный сахар. Вероятность подмены невелика. Но покупая белый рафинированный сахар вы увеличиваете вероятность употребления костного фильтрата до 100%.

----------


## Богдан Волынский

> В основном это настоящий тростниковый нерафинированный сахар. Вероятность подмены невелика. Но покупая белый рафинированный сахар вы увеличиваете вероятность употребления костного фильтрата до 100%.


СТОП - какого такого констного фильтра, да еще 100%?

----------


## Kristina Sahuta

> СТОП - какого такого констного фильтра, да еще 100%?


Ну все, щас опять паника всеобщая начнется.. :aaaaaaa:

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Белый сахар рафинируется с использованием фильтров, сделанных путем сожжения отходов мясокомбината. Т.е. сахарый сироп прогоняется через такой фильтр, чтобы отделить нечто сладкое от всего остального (очевидно всего самого полезного). Сверху фильра остается патока. Причем крахмальная или кукурузная патока тоже делается с помощью костного фильтра. Так что в идеале не стоит надеяться, что патока в составе изделия спасает от костей. Паниковать не зачем. Это известно давно. Но многие преданные относятся к этому не серьезно. Шрила Прабхупада ведь разрешал сычужную сметану или молоко с рыбьим жиром, т.к. не было вариантов. Но сейчас всегда кто-то узнает об этом впервые. И дальше решает, есть у него варианты. Запрета на эти продукты нет. Есть просто информация, которую легко подвергнуть сомнению, если очень хочется. Мне например хочется молока, и нет вариантов, я куплю, и пусть там даже жир будет добавлен, а что делать. Но сахар можно сейчас заменить вполне. Не зачем говорить, что он крашенный. Источник этой информации ненадежный. Это как-то по телевизору показали в передаче, где якобы разоблачаются подделки. Но все разоблачение состояло в том, что знакомый знакомого где-то слышал, что кто-то из производителей подделывает коричневый сахар путем окрашивания белого. Они купили образец сомнительной фирмы, добавили воды, после чего им показалось, что сахар отмылся и стал белым. Как будто его сверху распылителем покрасили. Мне показалось, что это были либо идиоты, либо проплаченные журналисты. Я ощущаю огромную вкусовую разницу, и я знаю каким должен быть на вкус тростниковый сахар, мне этого достаточно, чтобы быть уверенным в подлинности.

----------


## Богдан Волынский

Не знал, не знал что таким образом делают сахар, ну ничего, буду дома, поспрашиваю у людей, недалеко (в пределах 25км) есть сахарный завод.  Также согласен, что сегодняшние продукты питания далеко не идела, я вот покупаю молоко и сметану у провереных людей, буквально в 300 метрах от дома небольшой рынок. Вот сегодня пошел, купил еще теплого молока - 100% молока, сметанки и даже поймал удачу за хвост, купил тыкву, не смотря, что на дворе уже 31 марта  :good:

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> В основном это настоящий тростниковый нерафинированный сахар. Вероятность подмены невелика. Но покупая белый рафинированный сахар вы увеличиваете вероятность употребления костного фильтрата до 100%.


Если бы я был производителем, я бы зная, что коричневый сахар в три раза дороже, постарался из белого
сделать коричневый, усилий больших для этого не надо
(в бытовых условиях просто подогрейте его на сковороде)
Назвал бы его коричневым (соответствует цвету), для пущей важности из заморских стран.
Увы, мне кажется у производителей соблазн очень велик с минимумом затрат.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

разве ж я вам что-то навязываю? 
я написал, что просто знаю какой вкус у тростникового

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

А вот тут все наоборот написали. Про кости верно, а про тростниковый сахар все по-другому. Короче, здесь даны новые тайные знания про сахар. Я уж и не знаю, где правда, но походу мы все равно будем есть чего-то не того, как ни крути.



Для производства сахара рафинада используют говяжий костяной уголь!

Фильтр из костяного угля действует в качестве грубого фильтра и очень часто используется на первом этапе процесса очистки сахара. Кроме того, этот фильтр позволяет наиболее эффективным образом устранять окрашивающие вещества; наиболее часто используемыми окрашивающими веществами являются аминокислоты, органические кислоты, фенолы (карболовые кислоты) и пепел. 
Единственный вид костей, используемых в костяном фильтре, – это говяжьи кости. 
Постный сахар — что за чудо? Как сахар может быть не постным. Может:
«Обыкновенный сахар принято считать скоромным, потому что при его приготовлении применяется осветление раствором альбумина, извлекаемого из крови, и процеживание через костяной уголь. Так называемый постный сахар приготовляется из этого же скоромного сахара. Для этого берут обыкновенный рафинад, растворяют его в воде, уваривают до консистенции утфеля, прибавляя, при варке, красящих или душистых веществ, а затем разливают в соответственные формочки, в которых он и затвердевает. Прежде приготовляли постный сахар из картофельной патоки, непроцеживаемой через костяной уголь и неосветляемой альбумином»
Производство белого сахара
источник http://vegan.ru/info/detail.php?ID=2146
Фильтр из костяного угля действует в качестве грубого фильтра и очень часто используется на первом этапе процесса очистки сахара. Кроме того, этот фильтр позволяет наиболее эффективным образом устранять окрашивающие вещества; наиболее часто используемыми окрашивающими веществами являются аминокислоты, органические кислоты, фенолы (карболовые кислоты) и пепел. 
Костяной уголь не слишком эффективно устраняет такие примеси, как неорганические ионы, поэтому, после того, как он отфильтрован при помощи костяного угля, сахар может быть пропущен через активированный уголь или ионообменную систему. Кроме того, сахар пропускают через несколько различных фильтров, чтобы устранить крупные частицы. Тем не менее, фильтры из костяного угля являются самыми эффективными и экономичными отбеливающими фильтрами, поэтому в индустрии призводства тростникового сахара эти фильтры используются чаще всего. 
Конни Хантер, специалист по отношениям с потребителями, сотрудничающий с Domino Sugar и C&H Sugar Company (USA), говорит, что «источником» костей, используемых для производства костяного угля, является «неевропейский скот». Робинсон сообщил нам, что American Sugar Refining покупает костяной уголь у одной шотландской компании (которая не ответила на наши запросы). По словам Робинсона, «согласно сообщаемой ему информации, это кости скота, умершего естественной смертью в Бразилии, Индии, Морокко, Нигерии и Пакистане». 
Кости высушивают на солнце и сжигают в течение 12 часов при температуре, превышающей 700 градусов Цельсия. В процессе сжигания костей все органические материлы, которые могут в них присутствовать – вирусы, бактерии и белки – разрушаются, и остаётся только мёртвая гранулированная субстанция, которая на 10 процентов является элементарным углеродом, а на 90 процентов – гидроксиапатитом кальция.
Другой крупной компанией, продающей костяной уголь сахаропромышленникам, является American Charcoal Company, которая была учреждена в 2002 г. и расположена в Вайоминге. По словам представителя American Charcoal Крэйга Джайлса, их компания получает костяной уголь в готовом виде от бразильских животноводов. Imperial/Savannah Foods покупает костяной уголь у одной шотландской компании и American Charcoal.
Пол Колкинс, менеджер по качеству Imperial/Savannah Foods, говорит, что из скелета одной коровы можно получить только незначительное количество костяного угля, «поскольку можно использовать только плотные кости животного, такие как тазовые кости». Проконсультировавшись со своими поставщиками, Колкинс сообщил нам, что «совокупный вес костей одной коровы в среднем составляет 82 фунта. Приблизительно от одной четвёртой до одной пятой всего веса (17-20 фунтов на одно животное) составляют кости, несущие нагрузку, используемые для производства угля (их ценят за прочность). Поскольку объём угля, получаемого из этого количества, составляет приблизительно 50 % (в среднем) от костной массы, из костей одной коровы получают девять фунтов костяного угля». 
Компании по производству сахара покупают большие количества костяного угля по нескольким причинам. Главная причина – широкие масштабы производства. Большие коммерческие фильтры часто достигают в высоту 10-40 футов, а в ширину – 5-20 футов. Каждый фильтр, который способен отфильтровать 30 галлонов сахара за минуту (и работать без перерыва на протяжении 120 часов), может содержать 70 000 фунтов угля. 
Если одна корова «даёт» девять фунтов угля, то легко подсчитать, что для одного коммерческого угольного фильтра необходим уголь, получаемый из костей почти 7,800 животных. (Мы не получили подтверждения этих подсчётов из другого источника). Больше того, на каждой фабрике по очистке сахара может быть несколько больших фильтров. 
Компании расходуют свои запасы костяного угля достаточно быстро. Поскольку костяной уголь – самое распространённое средство фильтрации, используемое в процессе рафинации сахара, его гранулы поглощают большие количества окрашивающих вешеств и примесей. Это означает, что срок, в течение которого гранулы костяного угля функционируют, может быть непродолжительным. В целом, костяной уголь можно использовать в течение 5-10 дней, в зависимости от объёма сырого материала, который фильтруют при помощи угля, и количества примесей в сахаре. Костяной уголь можно несколько раз обновлять, сжигая его в печи при температуре в 9,500 градусов в течение 20 минут, но обычно эту процедуру осуществляют только один раз.
Со временем, часть угля дизентегрируется и размер частиц становится слишком маленьким, чтобы уголь можно было использовать в качестве фильтра, и тогда эту часть угля отделяют от основной массы. Кроме того, окрашивающие вещества и другие примеси начинают заполнять микроскопические дыры в костяном угле, затрудняя его эффективное использование. Эти примеси увеличивают массу угля, и он не может быстро испаряться в печи.. Даже несмотря на то, что в промышленности используются большие количества костяного угля, все вышеописанные факторы вынуждают фабрикантов регулярно пополнять свои запасы. 
В настоящее время, представители индустрии производства тростникового сахара считают, что решить проблему постоянной потребности в костяном угле можно, только увеличивая масштабы потребления. Уже давно изучаются другие технологии, такие как обратный осмос, но они не работают столь же эффективно, как костяной уголь при высоких температурах, используемых в процессе рафинации.
Возможно, к тому времени, когда мы поместим в сети обновлённую информацию о сахарной промышленности, костяной уголь уже не будет основой процесса рафинации сахара – особенно, учитывая утверждение Колкинса: по его словам, цены на костяной уголь, активированный уголь и ионообменные технологии сопоставимы. Необходимо, чтобы технологии развивались, чтобы потребители оказывали давление на промышленников с целью изменить методы рафинации, а также необходимы инвестиции. Хотя сейчас всё это вряд ли осуществимо, в будущем подобные изменения могут стать реальностью. Современная индустрия производства сахара в США. 
Технологии очистки сахара, используемые в современной сахарной промышленности, мало изменились за последнее десятилетие. Те же самые крупные американские компании по призводству тростникового сахара, которые фигурировали на рынке десять лет тому назад, продолжают работать и покупать более мелких операторов в Соединённых Штатах. Существует несколько маленьких компаний по производству тростникового сахара, однако только две компании можно считать действительно крупными производителями – это «Империал/Саванна Фудз (Дикси Кристал)» (Imperial/Savannah Foods (Dixie Crystal) и «Флорида Кристалз» (Florida Crystals). «Флорида Кристалз» принадлежит «Американ Шугар Рифайнинг (Домино Фудз)» (American Sugar Refining (Domino Foods), а также «Си энд Эйч Шугар Компани» (C&H Sugar Company); обе эти компании в настоящее время называют костяной уголь «натуральный уголь». 
Две крупнейшие компании занимаются очисткой большей части сахара, продаваемого в Соединённых Штатах. В основном, этот сахар производится и потребляется внутри страны, хотя некоторую часть сахара, продаваемого American Sugar Refining, покупают в Австралии и Бразилии. (Большая часть сахара в пакетированных продуктах на американском рынке ввозится из-за рубежа). 
Американские компании по-прежнему предпочитают использовать уголь, получаемый из говяжьих костей, в качестве фильтра для очистки тростникового сахара. Исключением является фабрика, которой American Sugar Refining владеет в Йонкерсе (штат Нью-Йорк). На этой фабрике используется ионообменная система ценой в 30 млн. долл. и совершенно иная технология очистки сахара, включающая жидкий сахар, который не может быть отфильтрован при помощи костяного угля. 
По словам Джеффри Робинсона, технического директора American Sugar Refining, данная фабрика – лишь одна из пяти фабрик компании, занимающая четвёртое место по объёму производимого сахара, который равняется приблизительно 4 млн. фунтов в день. 
Пол Колкинс, менеджер по качеству корпорации Imperial/Savannah Foods, заявил, что его компания стремится реконструировать систему фильтрации (что обойдётся в 25 млн. долл.), поскольку технология фильтрации с использованием ионообменных систем претерпела в последнее время занчительные изменения. 
В 1997 г. «Группа Вегетарианских Ресурсов» сообщала, что «Рифайнд Шугарз, Инк.» (Refined Sugars, Inc.), производители сахара марки «Джек Фрост» (Jack Frost), используют вместо костяного угля гранулированный уголь. Refined Sugars была одной из компаний, купленных Domino, которая использует костяной уголь для очистки почти всего своего сахара. Сахар «Джек Фрост» по-прежнему производится на их фабрике в Йонкерсе. Он доступен в Нью-Йорке и Северной Пенсильвании и составляет приблизительно 0,5 % всего объёма производства сахара компании Domino. 
Imperial Sugar производит сахар «Турбинадо», который не обрабатывается при помощи костяного угля. Компания Imperial Sugar частично владеет компанией Wholesome Sweeteners, выпускающей несколько брэндов подсластителей, которые не фильтруют при помощи костяного угля. 
В 2006 г. журнал VegNews («Вегетарианские новости») опубликовал статью, в которой говорилось, что маленькая компания по производству сахара, U.S. Sugar Corporation, использует «новую» технологию очистки сахара, в которой отсутствует костяной уголь. Представители этой компании не ответили на несколько запросов от «Группы Вегетарианских Ресурсов», сделанных по телефону, поэтому достоверная информация об используемой ими технологии очистки тростникового сахара отсутствует.
В органическом сахаре отсутствует костяной уголь
Растущая популярность органических продуктов в Соединённых Штатах привела к увеличению объёма производства органического сахара. «Группа Вегетарианских Ресурсов» рада сообщить, что существует большая рыночная ниша для органических подсластителей. 
Чтобы сохранить его органическую целостность, органический сахар подвергают только минимальной переработке или не перерабатывают вовсе. Поскольку костяной уголь не входит в Национальный список разрешённых и запрещённых веществ Национальной программы органических продуктов, органический сахар, сертифицированный Министерством сельского хозяйства США, не может быть подвергнут фильтрации с использованием костяного угля. Технические директора компаний Imperial Sugar и American Sugar Refining сообщили нам, что органический сахар только измельчают и никогда не отправляют в цех рафинации, где находятся фильтры из костяного угля. 
В процессе переработки органического тростникового сахара в качестве очистительного средства используется известь, которая помогает устранить волокна и примеси. Поскольку известь не входит в Национальный список, её можно использовать в производстве органического сахара. Однако, поскольку сама известь является синтетическим продуктом, ни одна разновидность органического сахара, в процессе переработки которого использовалась известь, не может быть сертифицирована Министерством сельского хозяйства как «100 % органическая»; максимальный уровень органического характера продукта может составлять 95 %. Соответственно, любой продукт, содержащий «органический» сахар, может быть сертифицирован только как «органический на 95 %». 
Существуют такие органические осветляющие средства, как семена дерева «кассия пучковатая» (Moringa oleifera) и съедобные плоды Cordia myxa, использование которых в процессе очистки позволяет получить стопроцентно органический сахар. Однако д-р Стивен Кларк, начальник отдела технического обслуживания Florida Crystals, говорит: «Эти средства являются заменителями полиакриламидов – веществ, которые мы в настоящее время используем в процессе рафинации сахара – но никак не заменителями извести, которая используется для оптимизации содержания водорода». 
«Натуральные» флокулянты (хлопьеобразующие агенты) – это по большей части кислотные полисахариды, экстрагированные из сочных растений наподобие алоэ». Кларк сообщил «Группе Вегетарианских Ресурсов», что два года тому назад Florida Crystals проводила испытания некоторых осветляющих средств растительного происхождения, но эти вещества оказались малоэффективными. 
Д-р Кларк также заметил: «Хотя эти растения обладают некоторым потенциалом, истинная проблема состоит в необходимости найти, вырастить и переработать другое растение». 
Ещё одна причина, по которой костяной уголь не используется в производстве органического сахара, заключается в том, что его функция обесцвечивающего вещества здесь бесполезна и нежелательна. Американские законы в отношении органических продуктов не содержат каких-либо жёстких ограничений цвета органического сахара (подобных существующим ограничениям цвета обычного белого сахара). 
Естественный цвет нерафинированного сахара варьируется от светло-коричневого до коричневого, а средство, используемое для придания «цветному сахару» более тёмного оттенка, часто описывается как «золотое». 
«Оптовые покупатели, похоже, предпочитают этот цвет и ассоциируют его с более натуральным продуктом, который подвергся минимальной переработке», – утверждает Том Хасенстауб, менеджер Органической Программы компании Florida Crystals. Он также говорит: «Естественный цвет органического сахара представляется некоторым покупателям-промышленникам чем-то проблематичным, поскольку они стараются придать органическим переработанным продуктам внешний вид, который бы гармонировал с цветом других выпускаемых ими продуктов». 
В настоящее время, большая часть органического сахара, используемого в Соединённых Штатах, экспортируется из Парагвая, Бразилии и Мексики. Компания Florida Crystals – единственный американский производитель органического сахара, которой принадлежит приблизительно 400 акров посевов органического сахарного тростника и риса (на этой площади практикуется севооборот) и дополнительные 900 акров, запланированных для наступающего посевного периода. Однако количество сахара, производимого из урожаев, получаемых на данной территории, удовлетворяет потребности американского рынка только на 20 процентов. Приблизительно 80 процентов всего органического сахара, производимого в США, используется в промышленности, производящей продукты, которые содержат сахар, в то время как 20 процентов покупают непосредственно потребители. 
Сегодня в Соединённых Штатах весь органический сахар производится из сахарного тростника. По словам Рутханна Гейба, вице-президента Ассоциации производителей сахарной свёклы, в Соединённых Штатах отсутствует производство органической сахарной свёклы. Д-р Кларк замечает: «Не существует технических препятствий для выращивания органической сахарной свёклы; в Европе её выращивают».
Почему сахар отбеливают костями коров?
Любовь среднестатистического потребителя к белым, сладким продуктам побудила индустрию сахара разработать технологию очистки сахара, которая позволяет получать «чистые» белые кристаллы. Сотни лет тому назад люди, занимающиеся очисткой сахара, открыли, что уголь костей скота можно эффективно использовать в качестве отбеливающего (обесцвечивающего) фильтра, и такая практика в настоящее время является промышленным стандартом. 
В недавнем прошлом на долю сахара из сахарного тростника приходилось приблизительно 50 % всей совокупной продажи сахара, в то время как оставшуюся часть рынка занимал сахар из сахарной свёклы. Свекольный сахар не очищается так же, как тростниковый сахар. В процессе переработки свекольного сахара никогда не используется костяной уголь. 
К несчастью для потребителей, покупающих упакованные, подслащённые продукты, узнать, каков источник очищенного сахара, который содержится в этих продуктах, не так-то просто. 
Потребители должны заведомо знать, что обращение непосредственно в компанию не всегда может помочь им разрешить сомнения, поскольку многие производители приобретают как сахар, получаемый из сахарного тростника, так и сахар, получаемый из свёклы. 
Робинсон утверждает: «Распространённая практика многих производителей состоит в том, что они хранят обе разновидности сахара в одном резервуаре, таким образом смешивая их». 
Вполне вероятно, что многие пакетированные и подаваемые в ресторанах продукты содержат одновременно свекольный и тростниковый сахар. Пропорции двух разновидностей сахара в отдельной порции могут варьироваться.
Будьте бдительны: костяной уголь!
В отделе сахара овощного магазина обратите внимание на сахар, этикетка которого содержит надпись: «100 % чистый тростниковый сахар». Скорее всего, этот сахар был очищен при помощи костяного угля. Напртив, сахар, на упаковках которого написано «100 % чистый свекольный сахар», никогда не проходил сквозь фильтр из костяного угля. 
Что представляет собой сахар, обозначаемый как «гранулированный сахар»? Невозможно сказать с полной уверенностью, был ли этот сахар пропущен сквозь фильтр из костяного угля. То же самое относится к продукту, именуемому «100 % (стопроцентный) сахар». Сети супермаркетов, покупающие сахар у крупных компаний, но дающие ему собственные названия, могут не указывать все характеристики продукта. 
Коричневый сахар получают, добавляя мелассу в рафинированный белый сахар, поэтому компании, использующие свой собственный белый сахар, также используют его для производства коричневого сахара. Это относится и к кондитерскому сахару, который представляет собой очищенный белый сахар, в который добавлен кукурузный крахмал. Ивертный сахар фильтруется при помощи костяного угля. В процессе очистки фруктозы может использоваться костяной уголь, но такая технология нетипична для её производства. 
Меласса, турбинадо, демерара и мусковадо (разновидности сахара) никогда не фильтруются при помощи костяного угля. В процессе производства выпаренного тростникового сахара также не используется фильтр из костяного угля. Покупатели, испытывающие сомнения, должны обращаться непосредственно к производителям. 
На данный момент, «Группа Вегетарианских Ресурсов» предлагает людям, которые стремятся избежать костяного угля, покупать исключительно органический сахар и употреблять продукты, содержашие в качестве подсластителей только органический сахар или выпаренный сок сахарного тростника. Употребление пакетированных или ресторанных продуктов, содержащих очищенный белый сахар, всегда будет сомнительным выбором.
Информация, используемая в обсуждении ингредиентов, изменяется, и возможны ошибки. Пожалуйста, старайтесь самостоятельно решать, подходит ли вам тот или иной продукт. Мы призываем всех читателей быть реалистами и опираться на здравый смысл. Используйте эту статью и другие публикации с целью облегчить свой личный выбор, а не в качестве стандарта, недостижимого для вас или других людей. Не позволяйте менее значительным явлениям становиться помехой более важным диетическим и этическим решениям.
Рафинированный (очищенный) сахар

25.11.2008 
Рафинированный (очищенный) сахар
Некоторые вегетарианцы не употребляют рафинированный сахар, поскольку в процессе его обработки иногда используется фильтр с костяным углем. Фильтр из активированного угля, который иногда изготовливают из костяного угля, обесцвечивает сахар, придавая ему белый цвет в процессе фильтрации. Хотя некоторые крупные компании, производящие сахар, используют фильтр из костяного угля, он всё же не используется в производстве всего рафинированного сахара.
В Соединённых Штатах производится два типа рафинированного сахара: свекольный сахар и тростниковый сахар. Тростниковый сахар производят главным образом во Флориде, Калифорнии, Луизиане, Техасе и на Гаваях. Свекольный сахар выращивается в штатах, расположенных в центральной части США. Значительная часть тростникового сахара – импортный продукт. 
Как утверждают производители свекольного сахара, тростниковый и свекольный сахар равноценны в смысле питательных веществ и, как правило, их вкус идентичен. Оба вида сахара состоят из цукрозы. Масштабы производства и продажы обоих видов сахара примерно равны. 
Производители свекольного сахара никогда не используют в процессе переработки продукта фильтр из костяного угля, поскольку этот сахар не нуждается в процедуре обесцвечивания. Свекольный сахар могут очищать с помощью свинцового фильтра и ионообменной системы. Свекольный сахар популярен на Среднем Западе, поскольку свёкла растёт в этом регионе. Часто на упаковках этого продукта присутствует название «гранулированный сахар». В настоящее время в Соединённых Штатах свекольный сахар становится преобладающим видом сахара, поскольку федеральное правительство субсидирует индустрию его производства. 
В производстве тростникового сахара требуется использовать особый фильтр, чтобы обесцветить сахар и очистить его от неорганических примесей. Отбеливание осуществляется на заключительном этапе процедуры очищения сахара. Может использоваться фильтр из костяного угля, гранулированный уголь или ионообменная система. Гранулированный уголь делают из дерева или угля, а ионообменная система не требует использования каких бы то ни было продуктов животного происхождения. 
Единственный вид костей, используемых в костяном фильтре, – это говяжьи кости. По данным «Ассоциации сахара» и нескольких крупных производителей сахара, все коровы, кости которых используются для изготовления фильтра, «умерли естественной смертью»; американская индустрия производства мяса не имеет к этим коровам никакого отношения. Костяной уголь не может быть произведён или куплен в США. 
Костяной уголь получают из костей скота, выращенного в Афганистане, Аргентине, Индии и Пакистане. Кости, отбелённые на солнце, покупают торговцы из Шотландии, Бразилии и Египта и продают их американским производителям сахара после того, как кости сперва используются в индустрии производства желатина. 
Кости нагреваются при очень высокой температуре, что приводит к изменению их структуры – они становятся чистым углеводом – и только затем используются в очистке.
В рафинированном сахаре отсутствуют какие бы то ни было частицы костей, и потому он считается кошерным продуктом. Костяной уголь просто очищает сахар от примесей, но не становится частью сахара. 
Отдельные частицы костяного угля (гранулы) могут использоваться в течение нескольких лет. Их необходимо постоянно промывать, чтобы устранить отложения сахара. Компании, использующие костяной уголь, утверждают, что использование фильтра из костяного угля более эффективно и экономически оправдано по сравнению с использованием фильтров других типов. 
Костяной уголь используют многие производители тростникового сахара. Компания «Домино», крупнейший производитель сахара, использует в процессе фильтрации костяной уголь, равно как и компания «Саванна Фудз», второй по величине производитель тростникового сахара. Калифорнийские и гавайские производители сахара используют как фильтры из костяного угля, так и гранулированный уголь и ионообменную систему. Все эти компании используют костяной уголь в процессе очищения коричневого сахара, сахарной пудры (сахара, смешанного с кукурузным крахмалом) и белого сахара. 
Однако некоторые производители тростникового сахара не используют костяной уголь. Компания «Рифайнд Шугар», выпускающая марку сахара «Джек Фрост», утверждает, что с целью экономии вместо костяного угля использует гранулированный уголь. Сахар «Флорида Кристал» представляет собой тростниковый сахар, который не подвергается очистке с помощью костей. Хотя этот сахар имеет цвет соломы, примеси в нём отсутствуют. 
На некоторых упаковках сахара указано, что данный продукт является сахаром-сырцом, но весь коммерческий сахар подвергается той или иной очистке. По правилам FDA (Управления по санитарному надзору за качеством пищевых продуктов и медикаментов), настоящий сахар-сырец не может поступать в широкую продажу, поскольку он считается непригодным для употребления людьми. 
Сахар «Турбинадо» – это продукт, который производится посредством разделения кристаллов сырого тростникового сахара в центрифуге и промывания их паром. Согласно компании «Домино», «Турбинадо» не подвергается фильтрации с помощью костяного угля, поскольку его коричневый цвет приемлем. 
Очищение сахара – это поэтапный процесс. На первом этапе в сахар добавляется сахарный сироп. Средствами очищения являются гашеная известь, фосфорная кислота и полиакиломиты. Сахар, используемый в сахарном сиропе, – это промежуточный продукт, сырой сахар, ещё не подвергшийся фильтрации с помощью костяного угля. 
Если единственная причина, по которой вы не употребляете рафинированный сахар, состоит в том, что в процессе фильтрации используется костяной уголь, вы можете покупать сахар, не проходивший сквозь костяной фильтр. Очищенный свекольный сахар, который не был подвергнут фильтрации с помощью костяного угля, часто именуется (на этикетках и упаковках) очищенным гранулированным сахаром. Компания «Си энд Эйч» производит один вид сахара, не фильтрованного с помощью костяного угля. Его название – «Промытый сырой сахар». 
Примечание редактора: 
В этой статье было сказано, что на упаковках свекольного сахара часто указано – «гранулированный сахар» или «очищенный гранулированный сахар». Ещё было сказано, что тростниковый сахар обозначается на упаковке как «тростниковый сахар». Хотя эта информация соответствует действительности, тем не менее, она может ввести некоторых читателей в заблуждение. Поскольку эта информация иногда интерпретируется ошибочным образом, мы связались с несколькими производителями сахара, чтобы внести ясность в данный вопрос. Вот что собщили нам представители компаний Domino Sugar Corp., Savannah Foods & Industries, Inc., California & Hawaiian Sugar Co., and Florida Crystal Co.: «Термины «гранулированный сахар» и «очищенный гранулированный сахар» могут относиться к сахару, полученному как из свёклы, так и из сахарного тростника. В процессе переработки сахарного тростника (но не сахарной свёклы), часто для обесцвечивания используется фильтр из костяного угля. Не существует официальных требований указывать на упаковке источник сахара. Достаточно написать «сахар». Чтобы достоверно узнать источник и метод переработки продукта, необходимо связаться с производителем. Мы можем, однако, заметить, что свекольный сахар пользуется наибольшей популярностью на Среднем Западе США, где растёт сахарная свёкла».
Меласса
Одним из побочных продуктов очищения сахара является меласса. Мелассу, которую люди употребляют в пищу, получают исключительно из сахарного тростника. Некоторые виды мелассы получают, непосредственно кипятя сахарный тростник. 
Существует градация этого продукта, определяемая его вкусом и степенью переработки. Сырая меласса – это меласса низшего сорта, тёмная и горькая.
Мелассу, получаемую из свекольного сахара, люди не употребляют в пищу, поскольку она обладает слишком горьким вкусом. Ею кормят дойных коров и быков. В эту мелассу добавляют сироп, чтобы сделать её слаще.Свекольную мелассу также продают компаниям, производящим дрожжи. 
Сироп мелассы, который люди пьют, не проходит очистку посредством костяного или угольного фильтра. Приблизительно 95 % мелассы удаляется, прежде чем сахар подвергается фильтрации. Любая меласса, которая прошла сквозь костяной фильтр, использется в качестве пищи животных или для ферментации. Компании, производящие мелассу, часто покупают полуфабрикат у компаний, занимающихся очисткой сахара, а затем ещё больше очищают сироп. Они не используют фильтры из костяного угля, поскольку не стремятся избавить продукт от коричневого цвета. 
Коричневый сахар – это рафинированный сахар, в который добавлена меласса. (!) В идустрии производства свекольного сахара для изготовления коричневого сахара используется тростниковая меласса, но эта меласса не была отфильтрована с помощью костяного угля. Компании, производящие тростниковый сахар, используют фильтр из костяного угля для очищения коричневого сахара.

----------


## Amrita Sita dd

> А из чего делают коричневый сахар?
> Вроде бы из сахарного тростника.
> Одно время тоже загорелся, купил, потом прочитал на упаковке  произведено в Германии.
> Подумал, прикинул  а откуда в Германии сахарный тростник.
> Так,  что то внутри подсказало, скорее всего это обычный сахар.
> .


Германия закупает и фасует нерафинированные сорта сахара, здесь их у нас несколько видов.
Про белый сахар и костный уголь  - 100% так.
Мы даже в храме уже стараемся на коричневом готовить, несмотря на то, что дороже..

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Германия закупает и фасует нерафинированные сорта сахара, здесь их у нас несколько видов.
> Про белый сахар и костный уголь  - 100% так.
> Мы даже в храме уже стараемся на коричневом готовить, несмотря на то, что дороже..


Вы похоже, не прочитали последнюю статью. А, хотя все это, как и все то - неправда

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> новые тайные знания про сахар


Если коротко, то без костей 1) органический сахар, 2) свекольный сахар.
Обычный коричневый сахар - это окрашенный рафинад (т.е. с костями). Органический сахар тоже, видимо, коричневый.

Так я понял.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

+1  Эндрю

Вот видео там упоминается только известь

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llr1f...eature=related

У нас в соседнем городе сахарный завод, но как то все не получается посетить и спросить.
Может просто позвонить.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

В статье написано 



> Меласса, турбинадо, демерара и мусковадо (разновидности сахара) никогда не фильтруются при помощи костяного угля. В процессе производства выпаренного тростникового сахара также не используется фильтр из костяного угля.


Коричневую Демерару в России в основном и продают, на пачках эта марка упомянута (сахар-песок нерафинированный тростниковый "Demerara")

----------


## Богдан Волынский

Буквально час назад приехал из супермаркета - коричневый сахар, у нас на Украине, в 4-5 раз дороже обычного белого  :tongue:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

У нас белый 35, демерара 75, всего в два раза. Есть другие коричневые, более дорогие, до 120.

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

я пытаюсь сейчас вспомнить,есть ли маркировка вегетарианская в Индии на белом сахаре?вот на гуре есть,а на белом?-только помню,что на пакете написано-супер чистый,производится без касания руками(эт наверно для особо строгих кастовых брахманов). :biggrin1:

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Меласса, турбинадо, демерара и мусковадо (разновидности сахара) никогда не фильтруются при помощи костяного угля.


У нас коричневый сахар продаётся в основном производства Мистраль, в том числе демерара (так на пачке написано). В интернете пишут, что это рафинад, покрытый патокой. Определяется просто. Если положить такой сахар в воду, патока сверху растворится, а кристаллы сахара станут белыми. Настоящий нерафинированный коричневый сахар насквозь коричневый. Тот сахар, который дороже, может и настоящий.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Смотрела я где-то отчеты общества потребителей, и получается по их отчетам, что весь коричневый сахар, продаваемый в России, подделан, даже дорогие марки. Это если его проверять, окрашивает ли он воду и становятся ли при этом кристаллы белыми. Это довольно странно. Посмотрела (бегло, правда) технологию производства. Насколько поняла, происходит вот что.  

Сок из тростника крутят в центрифуге, и при этом идет процесс кристаллизации сахара. Белые кристаллы сахара кристаллизуются прямо из коричневого по цвету сока. Получается, кристаллы коричневая патока (меласса) обволакивает с самого начала. И по степени отжатости мелассы сахар и является разными марками, от демерары, самого сухого  и дешевого, с наименьшим содержанием полезной патоки, до более коричневых, в которых мелассы больше. И есть такой коричневый сахар, который просто как кусок, в нем мелассы очень много, видимо такой не проходит кристаллизации в центифуге и просто его выпаривают, а потом колют. 
И ровные кристаллы, одного размера, как у сахара-песка, методом размельчения куска не получишь.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Я тоже не понимаю, зачем. Да и вообще почему неочищенный сахар должен стоить дороже, вот загадка из той же области. Я так понимаю, что если подделывать, т.е. прокрашивать очищенный белый, то на выходе продукт и получается дороже. А если не подделывать? Очевидно, его дороговизна может быть обусловлена у нас лишь большим дефицитом (не понятно по какой причине, ведь так просто взять и не отфильтровать сахар). А коль уж это такая "редкость", и раз уж  стоит так дорого, то для поддержания высокой цены достаточно просто сохранять миф дороговизны и продавать по немногу оригинальный малозатратный сахар, а не поддельный. Возможно, наши госты не позволяют обойти очистку, и поэтому его просто красят потом, и уже выдают за настоящий. На дамераре от мистраля вообще написано, что с него меласса смывается сразу и что это нормально. Нормально для подделки?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

У меня демерара от Global Village (Маврикий),  нерафинированый тростниковый сахар, 75 р за кг. Кристаллики не похожи на наш белый сахар-песок. У белого они кругловатые вроде бы были, а эти - продолговатые, как ограненные колонны с 4-5 гранями, и грани очень четкие, будто нарезанные. Меласса смывается, вода со вкусом патоки, кристаллы становятся просто сладкими, некоторые становятся совсем прозрачными (а не белыми), некоторые остаются с вкраплениями коричневого. 

Возможно, производители нашего белого сахара запустили эту утку про окрашивание обычного белого сахара, так как потеряли долю рынка. И вообще вопрос, если пропитывать кристаллы чем бы то ни было, как сохранится такая четкая призматическая форма. Скорее как раз патока на них изначально остается после центрифуги.

----------


## Anna

Пальмовый сахар гур или джаггери - вот в чем сомнений нет точно. Продается в магазинах индийских пряностей. Стоит спекулятивно - около 350 руб/кг.
В Индии стоит копейки.

----------


## Валерий О.С.

Самый популярный сейчас диетолог Ковальков рассказывал недавно что коричневый сахар везут в Россию на баржах в старых разорванных мешках и полчища крыс его растаскивают и что бы этого не было их травят цианидом и этот яд впитывается в сахар в микродозах и он категорически запретил есть коричневый сахар из за границы

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Самый популярный сейчас диетолог Ковальков рассказывал недавно что коричневый сахар везут в Россию на баржах в старых разорванных мешках и полчища крыс его растаскивают и что бы этого не было их травят цианидом и этот яд впитывается в сахар в микродозах и он категорически запретил есть коричневый сахар из за границы


Белый тоже травят :sed: 
А про мёд-это вообще отдельная история... :sed: 

Может, лучше сразу на кладбище? :cray:    (или есть варианты?)

----------


## Валерий О.С.

:pooh_birth_day:

----------


## Tathyana

> Самый популярный сейчас диетолог Ковальков рассказывал недавно что коричневый сахар везут в Россию на баржах в старых разорванных мешках и полчища крыс его растаскивают и что бы этого не было их травят цианидом и этот яд впитывается в сахар в микродозах и он категорически запретил есть коричневый сахар из за границы


Консультировалась со специалистами насчет его слов. Велика вероятность как раз того, что дядю купили производители белого.

----------


## Валерий О.С.

> Консультировалась со специалистами насчет его слов. Велика вероятность как раз того, что дядю купили производители белого.


у него есть своя лаборатория  где он это все лично исследует а про мешки с сахаром и крыс был показан видеосюжет и это не он лично открыл а журналисты а он только потом перепроверил

----------


## Tathyana

Верить журналистам и диетологам не всегда полезно, а часто даже опасно. Стоимость независимого анализа - 500 руб. Взять полкило коричневого сахара и отнести в лабораторию. 

Если окажется, что коричневый сахар содержит мышьяк и цианид, то учтите, что затем его отбеливают и его-то мы и едим и в виде белого рафинированного.

Кстати, поставщик сахара-джаггери "Сахараджа" утверждает, что возит его не в мешках, а в закрытых контейнерах, и что сдавал свой сахар на проверку наличия цианида и мышьяка. Показатели мышьяка, свинца в сотни раз меньше допустимых значений.

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

незнаю...у нас сахар в деревне всегда в мешке в коридоре стоял-не жрали ни мыши:ни крысы.вот муку,крупы,макароны-если забудешь закрыть-да:моментально там оказывалась хвостатая морда чья-то.
а сахар не уважали они.

----------


## Валерий О.С.

коричневый сахар никто не отбеливает а скорее наоборот =разговор про разные экспертизы изначально тупиковый -сколько экспертиз столько и результатов =он не один возит сахар на запад =если в сотни раз меньше значит он их  оттуда  специально что ли повыковыривал?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> у него есть своя лаборатория  где он это все лично исследует а про мешки с сахаром и крыс был показан видеосюжет и это не он лично открыл а журналисты а он только потом перепроверил


если есть сомнения по поводу цианида в коричневом сахаре - лучше приобретать его в кусковом виде, меньше шансов, что крысы лазили именно в нём...

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

> Самый популярный сейчас диетолог Ковальков рассказывал недавно что коричневый сахар везут в Россию на баржах в старых разорванных мешках и полчища крыс


кстати.самый популярный диетолог очевидно не в курсе индийских реалий.да и те,кто ему проплатил антирекламу-тоже.
так воть.если бы сахар везли в старых,разорванных мешках-то крысам бы ничего и не досталось,его бы поели ещё по дороге муравьи.от которых в Индии щедро посыпаемо ДДТ.так что не то ищет диетолог в своей собственной лаборатории,не то.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

В Россию сахар импортируется в основном из других стран - не из Индии...

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

там где растет сахарный тросник,пальмы-там и муравьи есть.
я в общем-то к тому,что даже внутри страны никто не перевозит его в мешках,тем более в старых,а уж что говорить о танкерах.где логика-перевоит по морю в мешках?а если вода?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> там где растет сахарный тросник,пальмы-там и муравьи есть.
> я в общем-то к тому,что даже внутри страны никто не перевозит его в мешках,тем более в старых,а уж что говорить о танкерах.где логика-перевоит по морю в мешках?а если вода?


в мешках лет сто назад может и перевозили... сейчас вряд ли конечно...

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

нутк,о чем и речь.
у нас многих инстинк ещё с советских времен-верит всему,чот напечатано в СМИ,не задумвываясь о очевидных противоречиях

----------


## Валерий О.С.

> нутк,о чем и речь.
> у нас многих инстинк ещё с советских времен-верит всему,чот напечатано в СМИ,не задумвываясь о очевидных противоречиях


ищу фрагмент этого фильма  пока не получается =

----------


## Валерий О.С.

речь там шла в основном о сахаре из стран латинской америки и не цианид а мышьяк но много и в океане повышенная влажность и он очень хорошо впитывается сахаром даже в закрытых мешках и не только ковальков проверял на мышьяк а и другие и все обнаруживали сильное увеличение дозы мышьяка в сахаре =пока нашел только это

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Тогда можно сделать вам самому независимую экспертизу и всех убедить.

А в газетах уже никому не верится, слишком все заинтересованы там.

----------


## Валерий О.С.

у меня нет цели убедить кого либо по этому вопросу я просто поделился информацией= сам я  тростн сахар видел только в  магазине как чюдо -экспонат

----------


## Syama Rasa d.d.

так как упоминалась Германия, скажу только, что я интересовалась этой темой пару лет назад и выяснила, теперь уж не помню источники, что в Германии белый сахар как раз вегетарианский, не используют тут костей и тд при рафинировании. По крайней мере самые распространенные производители сахара, которые в любом супермаркете найти можно. В храме давно используем только эко тростниковый сахар. мне кажется, что у него нет никакой схожести с белым, ни по вкусу, ни по качествам, ни по виду. Вряд ли подделка. Тем более экологический продукт.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> так как упоминалась Германия, скажу только, что я интересовалась этой темой пару лет назад и выяснила, теперь уж не помню источники, что в Германии белый сахар как раз вегетарианский, не используют тут костей и тд при рафинировании. По крайней мере самые распространенные производители сахара, которые в любом супермаркете найти можно. В храме давно используем только эко тростниковый сахар. мне кажется, что у него нет никакой схожести с белым, ни по вкусу, ни по качествам, ни по виду. Вряд ли подделка. Тем более экологический продукт.


не знаю откуда вообще инфо идёт о том, что сахар костями отбеливают - в специальной литературе указываются технологии, согласно которым сахар отбеливают с помощью очищенного сахарного сиропа...

----------


## Tathyana

> у него есть своя лаборатория  где он это все лично исследует


Насколько я знаю, содержание подобной лаборатории - довольно дорогое удовольствие, неоправданная инвестиция именно для "диетологического бизнеса", и диетолог, скорее всего, врет от начала до конца. Лучше уж самостоятельно сдать в реальную лабораторию, прежде чем повторять его заверения про мешки и яд.

----------


## Валерий О.С.

да же на этом форуме на сколько я понял многие считают что сейчас все продукты в магазинах не качественные =молоко с маститами овощи с нитратами ГМО повсюду просроченные продукты  глутамат почти во всем  и почему же только коричневый сахар на фоне всего этого безобразия должен оставаться неким образчиком целомудрия и чистоты ?

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

молоко с маститами-это в афоризмы

----------


## Tathyana

Валерий Олегович, вы не так поняли мои слова. Вам я возразила лишь в том, что упомянутый диетолог не обязательно говорит правду. 
А дальше я лишь повторила утверждение поставщика гура "Сахараджа". И он не призывал верить ему, а сказал: "Можете отнести гур в лабораторию и проверить". 
И речь здесь о гуре, а не о более широком и даже спорном понятии "коричневый сахар". (Спорном, потому что есть мнение, что его в отличие от гура часто "перекрашивают" мелассой из белого ради прибыли).

----------


## Shalagram das (NR.S)

> не знаю откуда вообще инфо идёт о том, что сахар костями отбеливают - в специальной литературе указываются технологии, согласно которым сахар отбеливают с помощью очищенного сахарного сиропа...


Специально спрашивал у технолога пищевика.Сказала - не знаю что там Прабхупаде в 70х американцы наговорили,но я про костные фильтры и сычужную сметану впервые слышу. Интересно, правда, что там переводчики перевели под названием сметана?Ну не придумать такую технологию, чтоб добавить сычуг и получилась СМЕТАНА.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Не знаю насчет сычуга. Но лет 15 назад мы ходили на наш молочный комбинат, спрашивали у технолога лично, что они могут нехорошего положить в сметану. Он сказал: Добавляем немного костной муки для улучшения питательных свойств((

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> спрашивал у технолога пищевика.Сказала - не знаю что там Прабхупаде в 70х американцы наговорили,но я про костные фильтры впервые слышу


Технолог не в курсе всех дел. 
Раньше на маленьких заводах для отбеливания сахара использовали фильтры из костей животных. Это рассказывала одна преданная, которая работала там. Но на больших производствах сейчас уже другие технологии (говорят)

----------


## Shalagram das (NR.S)

> Технолог не в курсе всех дел. 
> Раньше на маленьких заводах для отбеливания сахара использовали фильтры из костей животных. Это рассказывала одна преданная, которая работала там. Но на больших производствах сейчас уже другие технологии (говорят)


Вот и я про то.Сейчас уже про такие технологии никто и не вспомнит.А мы все страшилки людям рассказываем.(Молчу про одну преданную, которая знала преданную, которая знала ...  :smilies:  )Теперь подумайте, откуда на современном молзаводе костная мука и по какому ОСТу они ее туда всыпят?Если полно модифицированных загустителей.  :sed:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Сейчас везде химия. Для нас это лучше! :smilies: 
Но в йогурты, к сожалению, по прежнему добавляют желатин... :sed:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Технолог не в курсе всех дел. 
> Раньше на маленьких заводах для отбеливания сахара использовали фильтры из костей животных. Это рассказывала одна преданная, которая работала там.  Но на больших производствах сейчас уже другие технологии


Технология производства белого сахара из сахарной свеклы. Очищают известью, а не костями:

----------


## PRASAD DAS

> Сейчас везде химия. Для нас это лучше!


Вы уверены?!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Вы уверены?!


Конечно. Химия не ухудшает так карму, как желатин. А вы думаете иначе?

(Хотя сравнивать грязь с грехом тоже не правильно((

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

Хочу добавить пять копеек про белый сахар. В одном из журналов Арчана читал о том, что Шрила Прабхупада приказывал готовить для Божеств во Вриндаване используя белый сахар. Что они и делают до сих пор.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Во Вриндаване сахар из тростника, а не буряка.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Хочу добавить пять копеек про белый сахар. В одном из журналов Арчана читал о том, что Шрила Прабхупада приказывал готовить для Божеств во Вриндаване используя белый сахар. Что они и делают до сих пор.


Шрила Прабхупада в разное время говорил преданным использовать и белый, и коричневый сахар, не имеет большого значения.
 Суть в том, что преданные вообще не хотели покупать белый сахар (когда однажды Прабхупада приехал в один из храмов, а там не было совсем никакого сахара), и Шрила Прабхупада объяснял ученикам, что Кришна любит сахар, и что они должны Ему предлагать сладости, не избегая сахара.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

Я как раз к тому, что Шрила Прабхупада во многих вопросах не был так придирчив, как мы. Он был практичным. Есть такое ощущение, что мы часто пытаемся вводить стандарты, которые даже он не вводил и считал излишними.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Е.М.Шрутакирти Прабху из книги "В чём сложность?"_

20 февраля 1973 г.ИСККОН Окленд, Новая Зеландия

" В тот вечер Шрила Прабхупада попросил меня приготовить пури и сабджи. Пока я готовил для него еду, выяснилось, что для завершения сервировки подноса с едой для Шрилы Прабхупады недостает молочных сладостей. В том храме еще не были установлены Божества, и поэтому не было маха-прасада, чтобы предложить Шриле Прабхупаде. У меня же приготовить сандеш просто не было возможности, так как мы только вчера приехали. Я принес в комнату к Шриле Прабхупаде пури, сабджи и горячее молоко, поставил все это на его стол, затем поклонился. В комнате также находились Сиддхасварупа Махараджа и Тушта Кришна Махараджа, они беседовали со Шрилой Прабхупадой. Он позволил им присутствовать при том, как он будет почитать прасад. Это было великим благословением, Шрила Прабхупада не часто так поступал. Обычно он почитал прасад в уединении.

Я вышел из комнаты и вернулся на кухню, чтобы раскатать и поджарить еще несколько пури. Затем я поспешил назад к моему духовному учителю с двумя свежими пури, и перед тем, как смиренно поклониться, положил их на его тарелку. Шрила Прабхупада вопросительно взглянул на меня.

- А что, никаких сладостей? – спросил он.

- Нет, Шрила Прабхупада, – сказал я. – Я еще не успел приготовить.

- Ну, хорошо. Принеси мне немного сахара, – понимая мои затруднения, милостиво распорядился он.

Я отправился на кухню, насыпал в металлическую чашку сахар, затем вернулся в его комнату и поставил чашку на его поднос. Он взял пури, макнул в чашку с сахаром и откусил. Он проделал это несколько раз. Он жевал с таким энтузиазмом, что хруст разносился по всей комнате. На мгновение он остановился и продекламировал:

–Лучи чини сарпури ладду расабали, – и продолжил, - Отличное сочетание. Очень вкусно.

Он с видимым удовольствием ел, а оба санньяси наблюдали за ним в молчаливом изумлении. Как один, так и другой, и никто из учеников никогда не употребляли в пищу ничего содержащего хотя бы намек на сахар, что уж говорить о том, чтобы есть это «опаснейшее вещество» в его «сыром» виде! Это было одно из удивительных свойств Шрилы Прабхупады. Он всегда угадывал, как можно удивить и смутить своих учеников, предоставив им возможность осознать его в высшей степени трансцендентное положение.


 Однажды, остановившись в Нью-Двараке, Шрила Прабхупада на один день отправился в храм, что в Лагуна-Бич, это приблизительно два часа езды автомобилем. Тем вечером в Лагуна-Бич он попросил горячего молока. Хотя в этом храме проводилось поклонение Божествам, я, всё же, не смог найти на кухне сахара, и потому подсластил молоко медом. Иногда Шрила Прабхупада просил молока с медом. Однако, этим вечером, когда я принес ему горячее молоко, он, попробовав, тотчас поинтересовался:

- А почему оно подслащено не сахаром?

- Да у них в храме совсем нет сахара, – ответил ему я.

- Разве это возможно? – сердито спросил он.

- Некоторые преданные считают, что белый сахар вреден для здоровья, а потому лучше избегать его, – пояснил я.

- Это хорошо,- сказал он. – Если они не хотят есть сахар, пусть не едят. Но Кришна очень любит сахар. Все это ерунда. Готовя для Божеств, они должны использовать сахар.



Шрила Прабхупада, вы были удивительны. Куда бы вы ни приехали, вы тут же замечали все несуразные нововведения – творчество ваших учеников. Вам не нужны были шпионы, чтобы знать, что где происходит. Вашим шпионом был Кришна. Он снабжал вас всей необходимой информацией, чтобы вы могли наставить своих нерасторопных детей на правильный путь. Мне несчетное количество раз доводилось наслаждаться проявлением, – подчас в шутливой манере, подчас со всей серьезностью, – ваших сверхъестественных способностей. Преданные часто спрашивали меня, проявляете ли вы мистические силы. Я постоянно видел их проявления. Вы читали мысли ваших учеников и обращались с ними соответственно. Зачастую это приводило меня в благоговейный восторг.

Пожалуйста, Шрила Прабхупада, дайте мне возможность всегда общаться с вами, навечно поселив вас в своем сердце. Вы знаете, что я лишен каких-либо достойных качеств, но мне известно, насколько вы милостивы. В конце концов, вы позволили мне лично общаться с вами ".






> Я как раз к тому, что Шрила Прабхупада во многих вопросах не был так придирчив, как мы. Он был практичным. Есть такое ощущение, что мы часто пытаемся вводить стандарты, которые даже он не вводил и считал излишними.


Да, так и было. Ученики  выдумывали что-то новое, чем Шрила Прабхупада был недоволен.
Эти истории, как раз очень показательные.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

Не могу сейчас найти выпуск журнала Арчана, в котором матаджи-повар в храме Кришны-Баларамы рассказывала, что Прабхупада настаивал именно на белом сахаре. Давно журнал вышел, еще в 90-х, потерялся уже.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Прабхупада настаивал именно на белом сахаре.


Конечно! Поскольку трудно представить, как можно приготовить расагулы и сандеши(самые любимые сладости Кришны и Прабхупады) с коричневым сахаром. Получится нечто непонятное))

А вот в другие приготовления он позволял добавлять любой сахар, и коричневый тоже. Недавно тоже попадалась цитата, но не сохранилась.

К слову, некоторые доктора-Аюрведисты приводили ссылки из шастр,  что *белый сахар* полезней коричневого! Для многих - это настоящий шок  :smilies:

----------


## baladasa

> белый сахар полезней коричневого!


коричневый в соединении с молоком не хорошо?

----------


## VitaliyT

А что насчет фруктозы?
мы почему-то давно уже перешли на фруктозу, но в теме никто об этом не сказал, выбор между белым и коричн. сахаром только почему-то.

Она чем-то не подходит?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> А что насчет фруктозы?
> мы почему-то давно уже перешли на фруктозу, но в теме никто об этом не сказал, выбор между белым и коричн. сахаром только почему-то.
> 
> Она чем-то не подходит?


А как вы готовите расагулы и сандеши из фруктозы?
И непонятно, почему белый сахар хуже?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> коричневый в соединении с молоком не хорошо?


Валерий, вот интересный материал по теме (спасибо Говардхандхари Прабху!):

http://m.vk.com/wall-25592061_465?reply=483#reply483

http://ayurvedika.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?id=357

----------


## VitaliyT

> А как вы готовите расагулы и сандеши из фруктозы?
> И непонятно, почему белый сахар хуже?


Мы везде используем только фруктозу. Большое употребление фруктозы тоже несет в себе какие-то последствия очевидно, поэтому я и написал. А может и другие есть вещи, о которых мы не знаем про фруктозу.
Мы покупали долгое время коричневый сахар, по нашему опыту фруктоза оказалась лучше по ощущениям. 

Я вот не уверен, что это абсолютно лучше чем белый сахар, а на белый сахар аллергия - кожа портится.
Плюс, говорят, что белый сахар для здоровья вреднее чем фруктоза, но я точно этого не знаю.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Плюс, говорят, что белый сахар для здоровья вреднее чем фруктоза, но я точно этого не знаю


У меня другие наблюдения. 
В любом случае, если Вам для здоровья хороша фруктоза, то замечательно.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Коричневый сахар сейчас часто тоже производят варварским способом: Просто "обогащают" белый сахар патокой. Но при добавлении в воду, такой сахар сразу разделяется на патоку и белый сахар.


Ни разу не видела поддельный коричневый сахар. Как кристаллы сохранят свою форму, если их (белыми) намочить патокой? Что значит "обогащают"?

Сахаринки коричневого сахара имеют характерную форму удлиненных четких кристаллов с четкими блестящими гранями. Патока сразу смывается в воде, поскольку она оседает на кристаллах в процессе их образования в центрифуге. Кристаллы формируются сами по себе, патока остается сама по себе сверху. По степени свободы от патоки (отжима ее) коричневый сахар делят на Демерару (светлее, меньше патоки), Мусковадо  (темнее, больше патоки). 



Вот белый, сахаринки более квадратные: 




По-моему, все разговоры о подкрашенном белом сахаре - не более чем миф маркетологов. Попробуйте пропитать белый сахар чем бы то ни было (даже не понятно, чем и как его вообще можно пропитать), я удивлюсь, если у кого-то это получится, он не растворится, останется рассыпчатым и с четкими гранями.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Ни разу не видела поддельный коричневый сахар.


В России мы не разу не встретили настоящий сахар, весь крашеный, достаточно его бросить в чистую воду, сразу отделяется патока. Но настоящий коричневый сахар остаётся коричневым, пока не расстворится. Хорошо бы эту тему перенести в подходящую тему “Коричневый сахар“.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> В России мы не разу не встретили настоящий сахар, весь крашеный, достаточно его бросить в чистую воду, сразу отделяется патока. Но настоящий коричневый сахар остаётся коричневым, пока не расстворится. Хорошо бы эту тему перенести в подходящую тему “Коричневый сахар“.


Уже много раз это все обсудили в нескольких темах, еще и без вас обсуждали, смешно уже просто. Но вы все равно будете доказывать, что в России все питаются подделками, и только в Европе все качественное. 

Почему меласса легко смывается, я же написала. Кристаллы формируются (растут) в центрифуге из сиропа прозрачными, сами по себе, это сахар, он прозрачный сам по себе. А меласса (патока) в основном сверху на кристаллах остается. Именно поэтому сахар можно отжать подольше, и он станет более светлый, как Демерара, но с меньшим ароматом, потому что мелассы меньше на кристаллах. А у темного мелассы больше, его меньше крутили в центрифуге. И чуть-чуть меласса в процессе роста кристалла остается в самом кристалле, как мелкие вкрапления. Поэтому когда растворяется такая сахаринка, она прозрачная, и мелассу видно насквозь, как точку.  

А если еще лучше очистят от патоки - будет белый сахар, он поэтому самым качественным и считается в Аюрведе, что без любых примесей. 

Но нам и с патокой отлично, потому что хочется не рафинированной еды, а более природной.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Но вы все равно будете доказывать, что в России все питаются подделками, и только в Европе все качественное.


Зачем же Вы так, матаджи? я такого не говорила. В Германии тоже полно крашеного сахара  :smilies: 
Думаю, и в России тоже можно найти коричневый, если поискать его в магазинах здорового питания. Лучше, чтобы он был влажный, а не рассыпчатый. Хотя, вот Аюрведисты говорят, что белый сахар даже полезней  :smilies:  (обсуждали это в теме “Коричневый сахар“)

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

По идее, учитывая трудозатраты, белый сахар должен быть дороже коричневого. В древних культурах так и было. Коричневый наверное можно было произвести и на каком-то простом оборудовании, типа ручной центрифуги из сиропа, например, сахарного тростника. Поэтому белый в Аюрведе считается лучшим, что он не смесь с разным действием, а чистое в-во, которое долго очищали. А витаминов и микроэлементов (которые в мелассе) в тропическом климате и так много. У нас сейчас не так. 

У нас много свеклы и потому дешевый белый сахар. Для нас коричневый - экзотика и дороже только из-за доставки. Покажите мне хотя бы одно подпольное производство, где красят более дорогой белый сахар в коричневый, я посмеюсь. Столько разговоров - и ни одного разоблачения с фото, как же так.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Зачем же Вы так, матаджи? я такого не говорила. В Германии тоже полно крашеного сахара


У вас ошибочные методы проверки. То, что меласса сразу смывается, не значит, что ее потом нанесли на белый сахар. Она там была изначально, а смывается потому что она по структуре иная, не как сахар. 

Сахар - он твердый. А меласса - она жидкая. 

Поэтому меласса внутри сиропа в центрифуге разделяется от сахара как такового. И оседает снаружи кристалла. Если бы она была внутри сахаринки (как вы думаете, это и должно быть у якобы правильного коричневого сахара), крупинка сахара не смогла бы сформироваться, не была бы твердой, а была бы суспензией, смесью жидкого и твердого. 




> Думаю, и в России тоже можно найти коричневый, если поискать его в магазинах здорового питания.


Да нет, у нас нормальные продукты даже в обычных магазинах продаются, типа Ашана и сетей.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> полно крашеного сахара


Докажите, что коричневый сахар вообще может быть крашеным. Если обвиняете в подделке - докажите. Есть фото или видео, кто, как и чем красит дешевый белый сахар? чтобы продать в два раза дороже. 

Ну и если док-в не будет - придется согласиться, что вы верите маркетологам, которые умело манипулируют ожиданиями и невежеством разных целевых групп.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> У вас ошибочные методы проверки.
> .


Могу ошибаться, естественно, я же живой человек. Хотелось бы узнать об этом побольше и разобраться, конечно. Также, как разбиралась с темой о дрожжах.




В этой передаче "Контрольная закупка" что-то было по теме сахара.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Те док-ва якобы "подделки", которые приводят, размешивая сахар в воде и радостно показывая, что он вдруг стал белым - это не док-ва подделки, а наобарот док-ва подлинности. 

Сыпучий сахар всегда прозрачный. Коричневый цвет придает меласса, она и должна быть сверху кристалла, образовавшегося в центрифуге, она и должна смываться, она не часть кристаллов прозрачного сахара. Твердеет коричневый сахар потому что меласса сверху кристаллов высыхает - поэтому сахаринки слипаются.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> В этой передаче "Контрольная закупка" что-то было по теме сахара.


Поразительно. Почему вы так верите маркетологам и тем, кто снимает передачи? Разве не правильнее включить логику? если вам даже досконально все объяснить, всю физику и химию  - вы все равно приводите в док-во передачу "Контрольная закупка". 

Приведите в док-во фото и видео на тему "Покраска белого сахара". Остальное не док-ва, а манипуляции сознанием покупателя.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Поразительно. Почему вы так верите маркетологам и тем, кто снимает передачи? Разве не правильнее включить логику? если вам даже досконально все объяснить, всю физику и химию  - вы все равно приводите в док-во передачу "Контрольная закупка". 
> 
> Приведите в док-во фото и видео на тему "Покраска белого сахара". Остальное не док-ва, а манипуляции сознанием покупателя.


Матаджи, там все хорошо! Весь сахар прошел проверку!  :smilies: 


Ведущие там объясняли, что есть дельцы, которые красят, добавляют отдушки, и на них заведены уголовные дела. Но, видимо, таких мошенников не так много, как пугают в интернете.

Еще важный момент: при покупке кор.сахара важно смотреть, чтобы была надпись "тростниковый нерафинированный"

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

О Господи.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

И все-таки очень интересно, почему же вы :




> В России мы не разу не встретили настоящий сахар, весь крашеный





> Ведущие там объясняли, что есть дельцы, которые красят, добавляют отдушки, и на них заведены уголовные дела. Но, видимо, таких мошенников не так много, как пугают.


Не много, но как назло, все вам попадались. Да, объяснения ведущих явно лучше, чем мои, очень достойные. Браво маркетологам. 

А фото будут с уголовных производств по перекраске нашего сахара в иностранный ? или это деловая тайна, и журналисты в доле с дельцами и молчат. А блоггеры почему молчат. Ну вот хотя бы одно фото с производства.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Не много, но как назло, все вам попадались


Представьте, какие мы невезучие  :biggrin1: 




Еще один фильм нашелся, более свежий.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Представьте, какие мы невезучие


Ну да, в Германии-то уголовные дела на дельцов наверное не заводят  :biggrin1:  Поэтому в Германии еще больше крашеного сахара? 
Фильмы не смотрю, нет времени. Перескажите, что там, если что-то по делу, например, показана технология окраски сахара, скажем той же самой патокой - только тогда посмотрю.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Да, объяснения ведущих явно лучше, чем мои, очень достойные. Браво маркетологам..


Матаджи, а почему нужно верить именно вашим объяснениям, разве вы тоже взяли их не из интернета?  :smilies: 
Если сахаринки по-вашему должны быть чисто-белыми в воде, то почему у одного сахара они белые, а купленные в другом магазине до конца растворения остаются коричневыми, хотя изначально указана одна фирма производитель и цвет был одинаковой интенсивности? 

В принципе, некоторые производители даже не скрывают, что красят сахар патокой:

Вложение 10959 На этикетке написано: "Без искусственных добавок и красителей, только натуральный сахар и патока".

Думаю, что обсуждение мы могли бы продолжить, когда последние посты перенесут в соответствующую тему?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Если сахаринки по-вашему должны быть чисто-белыми в воде, то почему у одного сахара они белые, а купленные в другом магазине до конца растворения остаются коричневыми, хотя изначально указана одна фирма и цвет был одинаковой интенсивности?


А почему мед всегда разный? 




> В принципе, некоторые производители даже не скрывают, что красят сахар патокой:
> На этикетке написано: "Без искусственных добавок и красителей, только натуральный сахар и патока".


Не видно этикетки. Если они не скрывают, за что на них заводят УГОЛОВНЫЕ ДЕЛА? за то, что патоки не доложили до нормы? ))) 




> Матаджи, а почему нужно верить именно вашим объяснениям, разве вы тоже взяли их не из интернета?


Представляете, матаджи, не из интернета я взяла свои рассуждения )

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Ну да, в Германии-то уголовные дела на дельцов наверное не заводят  Поэтому в Германии еще больше крашеного сахара? Фильмы не смотрю, нет времени.
> .


В Германии могут красить патокой, это не наказуемо. А в России в 2010 году красили красителями, поэтому были заведены уголовные дела. Что ж я буду вам все пересказывать, если вы не смотрите?  :smilies: 

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Вот это другое дело, неужели я буду тратить время, чтобы фильмы смотреть, когда можно узнать от тех, кто смотрит, за несколько секунд. 

А в фильмах само производство, технология окраски патокой или красителями показаны?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Нет, технология окраски не показана.

Если кому-то интересно посмотреть, как производят сахар из тростника, вот хорошие ролики:
Это рафинированный -




https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=UHH5TtB4A-o Это производство нерафинированного тростникового сахара.

Производство его в точности такое же, как при изготовлении сахара из сахарной свеклы. И конечный продукт (когда он еще нерафинирован) по цвету напоминает наш свекольный неотбеленный (какой-то кремово-желтоватый). 

И вот после просмотра фильма остаётся вопрос: зачем же платить больше и покупать импортный сахар?  :smilies:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Нет, технология окраски не показана.


Дело ясное, что дело темное. Не поверю, пока не увижу, как красят белый сахар. Сказать по TV можно все что угодно, в том числе и про уголовные дела, кто-то это проверял? Пока нет *фото или описания технологии* превращения белого сахара в коричневый, остаюсь при мнении, что окраска белого сахара - утка маркетологов, которым проплатили наши производители белого, потерявшие долю рынка. 




> зачем же платить больше и покупать импортный сахар?


Коричневый сахар, например, Демерару, покупают ради вкуса и аромата мелассы. И цвет его *намного* более коричневый, чем кремовато-желтый. 

Кстати, матаджи, за последние два фильма спасибо. Технологии конечно... Но производства нерафинированного коричневого сахара не увидела, в обоих фильмах конечный продукт - белый. Может быть, прокрутила. 

Окрашивание или "обогащение" мелассой нашего белого сахара так, чтобы его кристаллы превратились из квадратных в удлиненные - очень сомнительная вещь, если не сказать - невозможная. Сахар - чрезвычайно капризный продукт, и любой кондитер это знает.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Второй фильм как раз снят на заводе, где производят именно нерафинированный сахар. А потом его уже везут на второй завод, где всячески “издеваются“ над ним))

 Любопытно, наткнулась на описание, почему образовываются разные кристаллы: “ Когда кристаллизация сахара происходит быстро, как бывает, например, при частом помешивании густого сиропа, кристаллы являются мелкими и сливаются в один общий кусок. Но можно  произвести кристаллизацию значительно медленнее; для этого надо взять более жидкий раствор и предоставить кристаллам образоваться медленно и спокойно: сахар осядет тогда в виде красивых совершенно прозрачных призм довольно значительной величины “

Это про кристаллы. Крашеный сахар, который я встречала, вроде, не отличался формой от нашего рафинированного. Но сильно я тогда не рассматривала. При случае посмотрю.




> Коричневый сахар, например, Демерару, покупают ради вкуса и аромата мелассы. И цвет его намного более коричневый, чем кремовато-желтый.


Видимо, этот темный сахар производят на других заводах с иными технологиями.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Кому-нибудь встречался коричневый сахар с более квадратными кристаллами, не длинными? Если и бывает крашеный, то он должен быть таким.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Так делают тёмный сахар. Это уже маленькие такие производства:

https://youtu.be/OemmqfZMqSI Muscovado Sugar Processing

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> На этикетке написано: "Без искусственных добавок и красителей, только натуральный сахар и патока".

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Почитала я на форумах, как дурят нашего брата: http://irecommend.ru/content/kak-zhe...haemyi-mistral
И пошла делать свой эксперимент  :smilies:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Нашла 2 вида качественного тростникового сахара (из Баварии): один более темный, очень мелкий; другой более светлый, крупный, с квадратными кристаллами, в 2 раза крупней, чем обычный белый рафинированный (его я для сравнения разместила рядом).







Затем по чайной ложке сахара добавила в холодную воду.
Сначала не мешала.
Потом перемешала.



Вложение 10982

Вложение 10983

На фото хорошо видно, что у темного сахара вода приобрела постепенно желтый окрас, без явных разводов патоки (который всегда присутствует у крашеного сахара). У светлого сахара вода совсем незначительно стала желтоватого оттенка. В обоих стаканах сам сахар свой цвет не поменял!.


Вложение 10984

Когда я слила всю воду, сахар остался прежнего цвета. Что и следовало определить.


Что-то у меня проблемно вставляются фотки. Их видно кому-то?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Для сравнения: крашеный сахар "Мистраль" в воде и настоящий тростниковый сахар в воде:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Ну что же, давайте еще раз...

*Сахар - плотный, патока - вязкая, поэтому она не может быть внутри сахара, иначе кристаллы сахара не были бы твердыми* 

Вот, с вашей же ссылки 

"Среди потребителей распространен миф, что натуральность коричневого сахара можно определить, опустив ложку продукта в теплую воду. Если вода окрашивается в характерный карамельный цвет, а кристаллы светлеют, значит, сахар поддельный.

Ученые откровенно изумляются, откуда возник такой «верный» способ выявления подделки. 

Дело в том, что цвет коричневого сахара обусловлен содержанием в нем патоки. Однако патока сконцентрирована неравномерно, а именно - в верхних слоях сахарного кристалла. Попадая в воду, она растворяется быстрее, чем сам сахар — и это заметнее на крупных кристаллах. Объяснение тому простое - каждый кристалл тростникового сахара образуется отдельно. *В кристалле молекулы сахарозы располагаются очень плотно, не оставляя места для других молекул, и при росте кристалла патока выталкивается в верхние слои.* Если заглянуть внутрь кристалла сахара, то он прозрачен, снаружи же покрыт патокой".

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> На этикетке написано: "Без искусственных добавок и красителей, только натуральный сахар и патока".


Ну и что... это и состав нормального нерафинированного тростникового сахара также. 
Брауни хороший сахар, с характерным вкусом и ароматом. 

Пока ни одного доказательства (фото или технологии окрашивания белого сахара патокой) никто не привел. Надо же, какая великая тайна. 

А может быть, этим просто никто не занимается? а занимаются тем, что просто фасуют разнообразные нерафинированные сахара. 

Эксперименты с растворением никакого впечатления не производят. Патока может быть разная и растворяется по-разному.

----------


## Варган

Из этого отрывка, кажется, следует, что Шрила Прабхупада не одобрял *чрезмерное* производство (и чрезмерное употребление?) сахара. Пожалуйста, не бросайте в меня сладкими тортами  :vanca calpa: , не удержался, чтоб не написать это  :smilies: .

*Утренняя прогулка. 21 ноября 1975 г., Бомбей.*

*Прабхупада*: Этот сахар, говорят, что муравьи очень любят интоксиканты, поэтому они любят сахар. Сахар - это интоксикация. Вино делают из сахара. Да.

*Маха?са*: Да. Меласса (патока).

*Прабхупада*: Меласса. Сбродите мелассу с серной кислотой и затем перегоните. Это вино, алкогольный напиток. Люди производят излишнее количество сахарного тростника; поэтому пьянство растёт. Потому что побочный продукт производства сахара - меласса, и они должны её использовать. Они обнаружили, что её можно использовать в смежном производстве, а смежное производство - это алкоголь, вино. Итак, когда они производят больше вина, они должны его продавать, а люди должны пить. Так это происходит, одно тянет за собой другое. И на Гавайях, на Маврикии и множестве других мест мы видели, как производят излишнее количество сахарного тростника. И затем, меласса... (в сторону: ) Харе Кришна. И затем вино, и оно должно быть продано.

*Morning Walk                        November 21, 1975, Bombay*
*PrabhupAda*: That sugar, they say that the ants they are very intoxicants; therefore they like sugar. Sugar is intoxication. Wine is made from sugar. Yes.  
*MahA?sa*: Yes. Molasses.
*PrabhupAda*: Molasses. Ferment molasses with sulphuric acid and then distill. It is wine, liquor. People are producing unnecessary quantity of sugarcane; therefore the drinking habit is increasing. Because from sugar the molasses is the by-product, so they have to use. They are finding out what is next industry, and the next industry is liquor, wine. So when they produce more wine, then they must sell, and the people must drink. This is going on, one after another. And in Hawaii, Mauritius and in so many other places we see they have produced unnecessary quantity of sugarcane. And then molasses... (aside: ) Hare KRSNa. And then wine, and they must be sold.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Из этого отрывка, кажется, следует, что Шрила Прабхупада не одобрял чрезмерное производство (и чрезмерное употребление?) сахара. Пожалуйста, не бросайте в меня сладкими тортами , не удержался, чтоб не написать это .
> 
> Утренняя прогулка. 21 ноября 1975 г., Бомбей.
> 
> Прабхупада: Этот сахар, говорят, что муравьи очень любят интоксиканты, поэтому они любят сахар. Сахар - это интоксикация. Вино делают из сахара. Да.


А что не так? Все верно. Сладкий вкус сахара при чрезмерном употреблении опьяняет. Известный факт.
Надеюсь, теперь кто-нибудь не использует эту цитату, утверждая, что Шрила Прабхупада  не ел сахар, относя его к интоксикациям?   :biggrin1:

----------


## Shalagram das (NR.S)

А к чему это в этой теме? Про сахар потому что? Блеснул однако, благодарствуем.
Тут Прабхупада ругает нынешних людей, которые не хотят искать других методов применения излишков сахара, как делать спирт.\Не надо притягивать за уши. Про интоксикации и не одобреие употребления сахара тут нет. Зайцы.

----------


## Варган

> А к чему это в этой теме? Про сахар потому что? Блеснул однако, благодарствуем.
> Тут Прабхупада ругает нынешних людей, которые не хотят искать других методов применения излишков сахара, как делать спирт.\Не надо притягивать за уши. Про интоксикации и не одобреие употребления сахара тут нет. Зайцы.


 :buket: 
Может быть, речь про излишнее употребление сахара? То, что сахар  в целом одобряется, сомнений нет, об этом даже в Бхагавад-Гите Шрила Прабхупада пишет.

----------


## Shalagram das (NR.S)

> Может быть, речь про излишнее употребление сахара? То, что сахар  в целом одобряется, сомнений нет, об этом даже в Бхагавад-Гите Шрила Прабхупада пишет.


Нет. Здесь речь про перепроизведство сахара и алкоголь. И даже не про токсичность сахара ( интоксикации ).
Прабхупаде не нраивтся,что из сахара делают алкоголь и стимулируют потребление алкоголя, что дает прибыль, что в свою очередь подстегивает производство сахара. Он даже восклицает, Боже мой ( Харе Кришна) так сильно его это беспокоит.

----------


## Гуру Бхакти

О-о-оо!! Как все сложно! Легче вообще перестать есть сахар (хорошее средство от диабета)) Или питаться одним "кастовобрахманическим сахаром", о котором написала Ананга Манджари! Такой драгоценный будет сахар. Индрадьюмна Свами Махарадж рассказывал о том, какя раньше была драгоценная соль. Не у всех была, а только у особо удачливых людей. Когда они приглашали своих друзей в гости, то говорили :"Друзья мои, приглашаем вас на обед, - а потом многозначительно добавляли - будет...соль" О как! Так и теперь с сахаром надо - приходите на обед.... будет ... чистый сахар!! Чистая Кали-йуга!))

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Просто для простых  :smilies: 
Для Шрилы Прабхупады все было очень просто) Не удержусь и для наслаждения преданных снова скопирую сюда эти нектарные истории:

*
Но Кришна очень любит сахар. Готовя для Божеств, они должны использовать сахар.* 

_Шрутакирти прабху:_ Шрила Прабхупада попросил меня приготовить пури и сабджи. Пока я готовил для него еду, выяснилось, что для завершения сервировки подноса с едой для Шрилы Прабхупады недостает молочных сладостей. В том храме еще не были установлены Божества, и поэтому не было маха-прасада, чтобы предложить Шриле Прабхупаде. У меня же приготовить сандеш просто не было возможности, так как мы только вчера приехали. Я принес в комнату к Шриле Прабхупаде пури, сабджи и горячее молоко, поставил все это на его стол, затем поклонился. В комнате также находились Сиддхасварупа Махараджа и Тушта Кришна Махараджа, они беседовали со Шрилой Прабхупадой. Он позволил им присутствовать при том, как он будет почитать прасад. Это было великим благословением, Шрила Прабхупада не часто так поступал. Обычно он почитал прасад в уединении.

Я вышел из комнаты и вернулся на кухню, чтобы раскатать и поджарить еще несколько пури. Затем я поспешил назад к моему духовному учителю с двумя свежими пури, и перед тем, как смиренно поклониться, положил их на его тарелку. Шрила Прабхупада вопросительно взглянул на меня.

- А что, никаких сладостей? – спросил он.

- Нет, Шрила Прабхупада, – сказал я. – Я еще не успел приготовить.

- Ну, хорошо. Принеси мне немного сахара, – понимая мои затруднения, милостиво распорядился он.

Я отправился на кухню, насыпал в металлическую чашку сахар, затем вернулся в его комнату и поставил чашку на его поднос. Он взял пури, макнул в чашку с сахаром и откусил. Он проделал это несколько раз. Он жевал с таким энтузиазмом, что хруст разносился по всей комнате. На мгновение он остановился и продекламировал:

–Лучи чини сарпури ладду расабали, – и продолжил, - Отличное сочетание. Очень вкусно.

Он с видимым удовольствием ел, а оба санньяси наблюдали за ним в молчаливом изумлении. Как один, так и другой, и никто из учеников никогда не употребляли в пищу ничего содержащего хотя бы намек на сахар, что уж говорить о том, чтобы есть это «опаснейшее вещество» в его «сыром» виде! Это было одно из удивительных свойств Шрилы Прабхупады. Он всегда угадывал, как можно удивить и смутить своих учеников, предоставив им возможность осознать его в высшей степени трансцендентное положение. 


 Однажды, остановившись в Нью-Двараке, Шрила Прабхупада на один день отправился в храм, что в Лагуна-Бич, это приблизительно два часа езды автомобилем. Тем вечером в Лагуна-Бич он попросил горячего молока. Хотя в этом храме проводилось поклонение Божествам, я, всё же, не смог найти на кухне сахара, и потому подсластил молоко медом. Иногда Шрила Прабхупада просил молока с медом. Однако, этим вечером, когда я принес ему горячее молоко, он, попробовав, тотчас поинтересовался:

- А почему оно подслащено не сахаром?

- Да у них в храме совсем нет сахара, – ответил ему я.

- Разве это возможно? – сердито спросил он.

- Некоторые преданные считают, что белый сахар вреден для здоровья, а потому лучше избегать его, – пояснил я.

- Это хорошо,- сказал он. – Если они не хотят есть сахар, пусть не едят. Но Кришна очень любит сахар. Все это ерунда. Готовя для Божеств, они должны использовать сахар.

Шрила Прабхупада, вы были удивительны. Куда бы вы ни приехали, вы тут же замечали все несуразные нововведения – творчество ваших учеников. Вам не нужны были шпионы, чтобы знать, что где происходит. Вашим шпионом был Кришна. Он снабжал вас всей необходимой информацией, чтобы вы могли наставить своих нерасторопных детей на правильный путь. Мне несчетное количество раз доводилось наслаждаться проявлением, – подчас в шутливой манере, подчас со всей серьезностью, – ваших сверхъестественных способностей. Преданные часто спрашивали меня, проявляете ли вы мистические силы. Я постоянно видел их проявления. Вы читали мысли ваших учеников и обращались с ними соответственно. Зачастую это приводило меня в благоговейный восторг.

Пожалуйста, Шрила Прабхупада, дайте мне возможность всегда общаться с вами, навечно поселив вас в своем сердце. Вы знаете, что я лишен каких-либо достойных качеств, но мне известно, насколько вы милостивы. В конце концов, вы позволили мне лично общаться с вами.

Е.М.Шрутакирти Прабху из книги "В чём сложность?"
20 февраля 1973 г.ИСККОН Окленд, Новая Зеландия

----------

